# 6 Weeks Pregnant after two miscarriages



## lolala

Hiya,

Well I am pregnant after 2 miscarriages and hoping this is the one!
Both miscarriages happened around 8 weeks so will be holding by breath until 9 weeks! Decided not to tell anyone this time round for a good while. Have my 1st midwife appointment next Friday and hoping will get an early scan.

Feeling positive at this moment but I go from excited to thinking it is going to happen again various times throughout the day! Last night I was in tears thinking it was enevitable it will end in tears again.

Hope to stick around! 

Lola xx


----------



## fides

aww, so sorry for your losses. :hugs:

here's to a H&H pregnancy this time around, and for a healthy rainbow baby at the end of the craziness of PAL.

i hope you do get to have an early scan.
:flower:


----------



## RobinT

Hi, im new to this but think i can relate. Ive just had a missed miscarriage, well it was a couple of months back now, im now 7 weeks pregnant and more nervous, anxious and stressedn than ever lol. If my symptoms reduce or go on the odd day im literally in a panic. My husband thinks im losing the plot and i think he might be right lol. Sure everything will work out for us this time, our chances arent really that much worse than anyone elses xxxxx


----------



## Mrs_X

RobinT said:


> Hi, im new to this but think i can relate. Ive just had a missed miscarriage, well it was a couple of months back now, im now 7 weeks pregnant and more nervous, anxious and stressedn than ever lol. If my symptoms reduce or go on the odd day im literally in a panic. My husband thinks im losing the plot and i think he might be right lol. Sure everything will work out for us this time, our chances arent really that much worse than anyone elses xxxxx

your not losing the plot lol, its totally normal for us who have had a loss. i know when i found out, my husband was abit annoyed with me because i wasent excited. but how could i? i was just soo worried about what happend last time. when i got my scan for reassurance it was fantastic and altho i am worrying now, i do feel a little better :)


----------



## Rowan75

heres to a healthy and happy 9 months and beyond hon - theres a 3rd time lucky thread on here with us hopeful and nervous 3rd timers on - pop in :) x


----------



## Hopeful29

I have also had 2 miscarriages. I am now 9+5 but still very nervous. Had scan at 7+2 with hb and have booked for another scan on Wednesday. So nervous:cry: I haven't had ms for the last week and this is worrying me:nop


----------



## JackiePed

Your experience is exactly like mine, we lost 2 in the past 9 months, both right around 8 weeks. 

Annnndddd....... drum roll, please....

I am ten weeks and counting!:happydance:

You'll get there, mama. Hang in. :hugs:


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay Lolala - I'm with you too, i am 6 weeks and 1 day today, had 2 early misscarriages (6 and 5 weeks) last year and then a missed miscarriage at 12 weeks in March this year. I promised myself i wouldn't get all worked up about things but its impossible not to. 

I am having the weirdest most vivid dreams every night that make me feel like i haven't slept. I have always suffered with nightmares brought on by stress so i know no matter what i try to convince myself i am seriously stressed right now. For me instead of rushing out for the early scan and blood works i am just sitting tight (i did all that last time and it doesn't stop things ending badly) so i am not even having an appointment until after 8 weeks, i am almost too scared to acknowledge the pregnancy incase everything goes wrong again. 

Will be so nice to just enjoy the pregnancy, fingers crossed for everyone xxx


----------



## lolala

I too was going to just try and relax a little - not having early scans - they can't do anything to prevent a miscarriage happening if that is what is to be...
but after breaking down at the docs yesterday I have an early scan this morning - Im annoyed with myself a little as wanted to be stronger but at least i will know what is happening inside.

Im just hoping that this time its my turn. gl all

Lola xx


----------



## lulu83

Good luck this morning Lola! Im anxious as heck too..been missing work, stressed and scared of another loss.I have an early scan 1 week from today.hope I can make it that long.
i've had a little spotting when I wipe (sorry, tmi! ) but typically when I go #2..so I hope things are ok. Hcg seems to be rising appropriately, but I won't be able to rest till I see a hb, or probably until I have my LO in my arms. Im sure you ladies know that feeling ..
hope everyone has a h&h 9 months!


----------



## lolala

Thanks lulu!

Well I had a scan and they could see a sac and fetal pole - my periods are longer so I should be about 5-6 weeks anyway. Going back next Friday for another. 
Dont really feel any better as no heart beat yet. What got me worried is I woke up sunday just feeling like it was over - until i see that its healthy i cant rest xx

Why cant i be one of those people who find out when they are 5 months pregnant?!

Take Care all xx


----------



## Rowan75

fingers crossed for you hon x


----------



## catseye

Hi everybody...I just signed up today because I didn't know where else to turn. I had a miscarriage in Januany this year at 6 weeks, although according to the doctor, it was more like 4 weeks, my husband and I were so devastated. We decided to try right away and I got pregnant in April. On May 23rd I had bleeding and rushed to the hospital they did an ultrasound the next day and saw the heartbeat at 6wks....I thought everything was ok. Yesterday I went for a f/u ultrasound at 8 wks and they told me there was no heartbeat and the baby stopped growing at 6wks. I've had morning sickness and my body still thinks it's pregnant...:-( I have what they call a missed miscarriage. Now I'm waiting for my doctor's office to open so I can make an appointment and see what steps to take next. Right now, I feel like I will never be able to have kids...I'm afraid to try again, I feel like I've lost all hope....


----------



## Rowan75

:hugs::hugs: catseye mmc is just awful - itll take time hon but the pain will ease - we stopped ttc for a while after our 2nd mmc - I had said we'd try again in July but started feeling ok enough in Feb and we fell pg again and Im now 10+5 - hopefully 3rd time lucky 

you need to time to heal hon its a hard road but youll get there - I found a book that helped me "coming to term" by Jon Cohen 

there are usually 3 options with mmc, wait and see if your body mc naturally, medical management where they give you tablets to induce you and make your cervix dilate so that you can pass the poor little one, or D&C where they surgically remove the little one. With my first we waited for a further 3 weeks then had medical management as nothing happened naturally, with my 2nd I had medical management straight away and that was much easier to cope with.I cant have D&C due to anaesthetic problems but I think Id have had D&C if I could have. 

I hope the next few weeks arent too hard for you - theres lots of support on here in the miscarriage supprt area x


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay catseye, I am soooo sorry for you my heart goes out to you. :hugs: 
I had a MMC too at 12 weeks, so i know how devestated you must be feeling.

I got given the options Rowan75 described but for me i felt it was best to take the option of a D&C and get things done straight away, my LO had stopped developing at around 10 weeks, so it had laready been 2 weeks and nothing had happened naturally.

When they did my D&C 2 days after the scan showed no heartbeat, i had the start of a nasty infection for which i had to stay in hospital for and have intravenous antinbiotics. I am so glad that I chose the option i did becuase otherwise the infection wouldn't have been found and i wouldn't have recovered physically so well (emotionally is a different story it takes a while, so be gentle on yourself). 

It is really scary being pregnant again so soon after that and a big part of me is convinced that something will go wrong again, so make sure you you have greived this LO before you start trying again, everyone is different. My thoughts are with you and you will get through this even though it might not feel like it right now and make sure you remember you are definately not alone x x


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay Lulala - how r you going??


----------

